# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Etrüskler Ve Roma

## atoybil

BATI ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

ETRüSKLER VE ROMA MEDENİYETİ 

İtalyan tarihçiler "Romalıların siyasi ve idari kuruluş şekillerini, ordu teşkilatını, altın işleme sanatını ETRüSKLER'den öğrendiklerini" yazarlar. (5) ETRüSKLER'i Latinler'den farklı bulurlar. (6) 
İtalya'da demir çağı ETRüSKLER ile Villanova bölgesinde M.ü. 1200'lerde başlamıştır. Latinler kendi medeniyetlerini ETRüSK mirası üzerine kurmuşlardır. 

Latinler ETRüSKLER'e TUSKİ (Tusci) derlerdi... Sonra bu kelime TOSKA olmuş, TOSKANA adı da ETRüSKLER'in yaşadığı yer için kullanılmıştır... Floransa TOSKANA'nın kültür merkezidir. 

Avrupa'da Karanlık üağ'ın etkisinden ilk kurtulanlar TOSKANALILAR olmuştur. RüNESANS'ı başlatan onlardır... DANTE, MİKELANJ, LEONARDO DA VİNCİ ve NAPOLYON hep Floransalı'dır. Yani hepsinde ETRüSK kanı vardır!.. Ayrıca şair VİRGİL, heykeltraş VULKA, İmparator SEZAR ve BüYüK İSKENDER de birer ETRüSK idi. 

CIBA ilaç fabrikasının ETRüSK diyarı TOSKANA bölgesinde yaptırdığı bir inceleme, buradaki halkın kan tahlili sonuçlarının İtalya halkından daha çok ANADOLU halkına yakın olduğunu ortaya koymuştur. (7) 

ETRüSKLER İtalya'ya nasıl geldi?... Bunu HERODOT şöyle anlatır: 

"ANADOLU'nun LİDYA bölgesinde kral Atyos zamanında şiddetli bir açlık başgösterdi. Kral halkını ikiye ayırdı... TYRRHENOS adlı oğluna bir grubu alıp kendine yeni bir vatan aramasını söyledi." 

"TYRRHENOS yanındakilerle birlikte İzmir'e geldi, gemiler yapıp denize açıldı. Adriyatik yolu ile İtalya'nın doğusundaki Umbriya sahillerine ulaştı ve oraya yerleşti. LİDYALILAR İtalya'ya varınca liderlerinin adını aldılar : THYRRHEN!.." 

İtalya'nın batısındaki deniz şimdi bile TİRHEN DENİZİ olarak bilinir. 

Eski çağların önemli yazarı PLüTARK da "ROMüLüS'üN HAYATI" adlı eserinde, "ETRüSKLER'in İtalya'ya gelmeden önce LİDYA'da yaşamış oldukları"nı yazar. 

Zaten LİDYA diye bilinen İzmir-Manisa bölgesinin esas adı LUDYA'dır. Bu adı kral LYDUS'tan almıştır. Bölgede LİDYALI diye bir halk yoktur!. Daha önceki adı MEONYA'dır. İYONLAR'ın, KİMMERLER'in istilasına uğramış bir bölgedir. 

M.ü. 3. binin sonlarına doğru Anadolu'da görünen ETRüSKLER, HİTİTLER'in ortaya çıkması sonucunda SAMSUN dolaylarına çekildiler. AMAZONLAR'ın AMASYA civarını mesken edinmeleri bu yüzdendir... Bundan sonra da batıya göç ederek EGE sahillerine geldiler. 

AMAZONLAR'ın M.ü. İkinci bin yılın başlarında Kafkasya'dan gelip Anadolu'nun batısını ele geçirdikleri de söylenir... 

Bu bir şeyi değiştirmez... Sadece AMAZON etkisinin M.ü.3000-2000 arasında SAMSUN'dan KAFKASYA'ya uzandığını, sonra batıya kaydığını gösterir... İZMİR'i, AMAZON kraliçesi MURİNE kurmuştur... (İz-Myrina)(8) 

İş burada da bitmez... Eski Romalılar, TRUVA(TROYA) savaşından kurtulan TRUVALILAR'ın İtalya'ya göç ettiklerini ve Latinlerin atası olduklarına inanırlardı... Bulgar bilim adamı Viladimir Georgiyev de TRUVALILAR ile ETRüSKLER'i aynı soydan sayar. Ve şöyle der: 

"Kralları ENEA ile TROYALILAR İtalya'nın batısına yerleşip YENİ TROYA'yı kurdular... Burada ancak ETRüSKLER söz konusu olabilir. üünkü HERODOT, STRABON, SERVİUS, SENEKA, SOLİNUS, TACİKUS, PLüTARK, FESTUS ve başkaları onların BATI ANADOLU menşeli olduklarını söylemiştir."(9) 

Attila, M.S. 45l yılında Galya'da Romalılarla savaşırken, TROYES adlı şehri yağmalamıyacağını söylemişti!... 

Bu TROYES, bizim Anadolulu TİRHENLER'in Avrupa'ya göç ettikten sonra orada kurdukları ikinci bir TROYA'dan başka ne olabilir?.. Atilla o şehri halkı TüRK olduğu için yağmalamamıştı! 

Bizanslılar TüRKLER'in TRUVALILAR'IN TORUNU olduklarına inanırlardı... Bizanslı T. Gazes ile İtalyan F. Filelfo arasında teati edilen mektuplarda "15. ASIR TüRKLERİ'nın ESKİ TRUVALILAR'ın neslinden geldiği; TüRKLER'in İSTANBUL'u fethetmekle Greklerden TRUVA'nın intikamını aldıkları" ifade edilmektedir. (10) 

Turgut üzal'ın 1990'da Fransızca yazdığı (daha doğrusu yazdırdığı) kitapta da aynı konuya değinmesi, ilgi çekicidir. 

İtalya'da ETRüSK çağı, TRUVA savaşından sonra, M.ü. 13.Asırda başlamış, Romalıların son ETRüSK şehri olan Volsini'yi yıktıkları M.ü. 265 yılına kadar devam etmiştir. Bu tam 1000 yıl demektir!.. 

ETRüSKLER M.ü. 535'de Greklere karşı Aleria'da büyük bir zafer kazanarak Elbe adasını, Sardunya ve Korsika'yı ele geçirdiler... Zaten bütün İtalya ETRüSK kontrolünde idi. 

Aslında Avrupa'da o dönemin iki süper devletinden biri ETRüSKLER, diğeri de Greklerdi. Bu bakımdan bu savaşın önemi kolayca anlaşılır. (11) 

ETRüSKLER'de devlet Kuzey-Orta-Güney olarak üçe ayrılmış, bunların her biri de 12 boya bölünmüştü. Bu bölünme, TüRKLER'in Sağ-Merkez-Sol sistemiyle aynı olduğu gibi, her kolun da 12 boya ayrılması aynıdır. 

Eski ETRüSKLER, yeni TüRK ALEVİLER gibi 12 sayısını kutsal görürlerdi... 

Latinlerin kullandığı "Vox poluli, vox Dei" ifadesi ETRüSK kökenlidir ve bugün TüRKİYE'de "Halkın sesi, HAKK'ın sesidir" şekliyle dillerde dolaşır. 

ETRüSKLER'de kadın eve kapalı değildi... Yüksek bir mevkii vardı. Dini törenlere, yarışlara, ziyaretlere, hatta savaşlara kocası ile birlikte giderdi... Buna diğer milletler, özellikle Grekler (yani Ariler) çok şaşardı. 

__________________________ 


(6) - Bu bölümdeki bilgiler, tamamen, 1992'de kaybettiğimiz ADİLE AYDA'nın değerli eseri "TüRKLERİN İLK ATALARI"ndan özetlenerek alınmış, sadece yorumlar eklenmiştir. Gösterilen kaynaklar da ona aittir... Kendisine şükran borçluyuz, rahmetle anıyoruz. 
Tarihçilerimizi bu değerli diplomat ve araştırmacının yüzden fazla eserinden bilhassa aşağıdakileri incelemeye, binbir zahmetle tesbit ettiği kaynaklara eğilmeye çağırıyoruz. 

AYDA ADİLE, TüRKLERİN İLK ATALARI, Ayyıldız Matbaası, Ankara, 1987 

Les Etrusques Etaient des Turcs, Preuves, 1985 

Les Etrusques Etaient des Turcs, 1971 

Güneş-Kral Nezdinde Bir TüRK Diplomatı, 1956 

Les Sources d'Herodiade, 1955 

Scullard. H.H., The Etruscan Cities and Rome, London, 1967, sf.62 

Brendel Otto J., Etruscan Art, New York, 1978 

(7) - Hampton Christopher, The Etruscans and The Survival of Etruria, London, 1969 

- Massimo Pallatito, Etruscologia, Milano, 1968, sf. 291, 88 

(8) - Bu bir "resmi tarih" uydurması falan değildir. 2. Türk Tarih Kongresi'ne katılmış Avusturyalı bir Etrüskolog olan Wilhelm Brandenstein'in sunduğu tebliğden alınmıştır. 

Kaldı ki, esas "resmi tarih uydurması" Batılılar'a aittir... Dünya Tarihi'ni kendilerine göre çağlara ayırmışlar, diğer insanları yok saymışlardır. 

(9) - Troer und Etrusker(Der Historische Kern der Eneas Sage)", Wiesbaden 

(10) - Kafesoğlu İbrahim, (Tarihte Türk Adı), Türklerin Avrupalılarla Müşterek Troya Menşeleri Efsanesi üzerinde Araştırma, İstanbul, 1961 

(11)- Massimo Pallatino, aynı eser. sf. 91 

email: [email protected]

----------


## anau

*ETRüKSLER** 


Toscana bölgesine ismini veren Etrüskler, İtalya'nın ilk önemli uygarlığıdır.* Etrüsklerin tarihi ile ilgili onlar tarafından yazılan metinlerin olmayışı ve Roma döneminde yazılanların da çoğunun kaybolmuş olması Etrüskler hakkında ayrıntılı bilgi sahibi olmamızı engellemektir.*
Mezarlarında ortaya çıkarılan freskler, değerli ziynet eşyaları ve çanak çömleklerden, onların yüksek seviyede sanat ve kültüre sahip olduğu anlaşılmaktadır.* Etrüsklerin buraya nereden gelip yerleştikleri bilinmiyor. Bu konuda değişik varsayımlar var .*
*Bunlardan birincisi Etrüsklerin İtalya kökenli ve Villanova kültürünün devamı oldukları . Bu tezin savunucuları , haklı olarak , Etrüsk kültürünün erken dönemleri ile Villanova kültürünün son dönemleri arasındaki benzerliğe dikkat çekiyorlar.*
*Fakat burada dikkat çekici olan Etrüsk uygarlığının gelişim evrelerini çok hızlı yaşayıp bir anda ortaya çıkması.*
*En çok kabul gören görüş Etrüsklerin buraya sonradan yerleştikleri. Fakat Etrüsklerin nereden geldikleri konusunda bugüne kadar fikir birliğine varılabilmiş değil. Bu konuda ilk fikir beyan edenlerden biri de Herodotos?tur ve Etrüsklerin aslında kıtlıktan kaçıp yeni yerler bulmak üzere Etruria?ya göç eden Lydia?lılar olduklarını söyler :*
*? Kendileri anlatırlar ki , bugün gerek kendi ülkelerinde , gerekse de Yunanlılarda oynanan oyunları türetenler de kendileridir ve bu Etruria?nın koloni haline getirildiği zamana rastlar ; bakınız ne anlatıyorlar bu konuda . Manes oğlu Atys zamanında kıyıcı bir kıtlık sarmıştı bütün Lydia?yı . Bir süre dişlerini sıktılar Lydia?lılar , sonra kıtlık sürüp gittiği için , çareler aradılar , her biri kendince bir çare sürdüler ileriye . Bu oyunlar , zar , aşık (kemiği) ve top oyunları ,tavladan gayri , hepsi o zaman ortaya çıkmıştır; zira Lydia?lılar tavlayı biz bulduk demiyorlar. Bunları bulduktan sonra bakınız ne yapıyorlardı açlıklarını bastırmak için ; yiyecek peşinde koşmayı unutmak için , iki günün birini oyuna veriyorlardı; ertesi gün oyunu bırakıp yemek yiyorlardı. On sekiz yıl boyunca böyle yaşadılar. Ama kötülük , azalacağı yerde kırımını büsbütün arttırınca kral Lydia?lıları ikiye ayırdı , ? Kim kalacak , kim gidecek kur?a çekilsin? dedi , kaderin kalmak üzere ayırdıkları gene kendi hükmü altında bulunacaktı. göç edecek olanlara da oğlunu veriyordu kral olarak , ki adı Tyrsenos?du. Böylece ülkeden çıkmak için üzere ayrılmış olanlar İzmir?e indiler , orada gemiler edindiler , işlerine yarayacak şeyleri yüklediler , bir yurt ve yaşama çaresi peşinde kıyı kıyı dolanıp sonunda Umbria?ya yanaştıkları güne kadar denizlerde gezdiler ; orada kentler kurdular ve torunları bugün de orada oturmaktadırlar. Lydia?lı adını değiştirdiler, kendilerini yola çıkaran kral adını aldılar ; yeni adları olan Tyrsen?ler sözünü onun adına göre üretmişlerdir.? ( I , 94 )*
*Herodotos bunları Mü beşinci yüzyılda yazmıştır. Ondan sonra gelenler için de de bu görüşü benimseyenler çoğunluktadır. Aslında günümüzde de Etrüskler?in Anadolu?dan göçtükleri tezi çok yandaş toplamaktadır.*
*Etrüsklerin Anadolu?dan göçtükleri tezini savunanların gösterdikleri en önemli kanıt Lemnos ( Limni ) mezar stelidir. Etrüsklerin göçünün Herodotos?un anlattığı gibi olduğunu kabul edersek , aynı kavimden başka toplulukların da Anadolu?da kaldığını da kabul etmemiz gerekir. ( Bunların mutlaka Lydia?lılar olması gerekmez.) Antik kaynaklarda adı geçen Tyrrhen?lerin bu geride kalan topluluk olduğu düşünülmektedir. Tyrrhen?ler Lemnos Adası?nı da zaptetmişlerdir. 1885 yılında Limni adasında , Kaminia köyünde bulunan bir mezar steli bir anda dikkatleri bu teoriye çekmiştir. Stelin üzerinde bir savaşçı resmi ile Etrüsk yazısına çok benzeyen bir yazı bulunuyordu. Bu stel Mü yedinci yüzyıla tarihleniyordu ve adanın Atina?lılar tarafından Mü 510 senesindeki zaptından çok önce idi.*
*Bunun dışında Etrüskler?in ölü gömme adetleri (ürneğin ahşap odalar) , toplumsal hayatları (ürneğin kadına verdikleri önem) ve sanatları Anadolu?daki başka toplulukları hatırlatmaktadır.*
*Etrüsklerin Kuzey?den geldikleri , Hint-Avrupa?lı bir kavim oldukları yolunda teoriler de olmasına rağmen çok fazla yandaş bulamamışlardır.*

*Etrüsklerin Türklüğü*

İtalyanların ataları Etrüskler'in DNA yapıları Türklerinkiyle yüzde 97 uyumlu çıktı. Sanat tarihçisi Haluk Tarcan ise çalışmaları ile alfabelerinin de Türk kökenli olduğunu kanıtladı. Efsaneleri de kurt. 
Türklere barbar diyen İtalyanlar şokta! üünkü İtalyanların DNA'larının Türklerle yüzde 97 aynı özelliklere sahip olduğu kanıtlandı. şimdi de İtalyanların ataları Etrüsklerin alfabelerinin Türkçe olduğu iddia ediliyor.

Türklerle İtalyanların gerek fiziksel, gerekse karakter özellikleriyle birbirlerine çok benzedikleri hep konuşulur. Hatta Akdenizli bu iki ülkenin insanları hiç tanışmasalar da 40 yıllık dost gibidir. İlginçtir ki, İtalyan bilim çevreleri de son yıllarda atalarının Türk olup olmadığı yolundaki tartışmalarla çalkalanıyor. Tartışmaların ortasında ise ün Türkler sınıfında yer alan Etrüskler yer alıyor. İtalya'nın en eski kültürünü oluşturan Etrüskler'in, Mü 1000 yıllarında Avusturya Alpleri'nden Siena, Napoli ve Roma'ya kadar indikleri biliniyor. Parlak bir uygarlık oluşturduktan sonra ise Mü 3. yüzyılda tarih sahnesinden siliniyorlar. Floransa'dan Napoli'ye kadar olan bölgeye de Etrürya deniliyor. Bu bölgede yaşayanlar kendilerinin Etrüsk olduklarını söylerken, Etrüskler, tarihin en gizemli kavimlerinden biri olarak sayıldığından, kökenleri konusundaki tartışmaların sonu gelmek bilmiyordu. 

'EYVAH TüRKLER GELİYOR...' 
Etrüskler'e ait ilk yazılı belgeler 1780'de bulundu. Ancak Etrüskler'in hangi ırkı temsil ettiği eldeki tüm arkeolojik yazıtlara rağmen bir sırdı. üünkü Latin harflerinin tıpa tıp benzeri olan harflerle yazılan Etrüsk yazılarını, hiçbir Batılı araştırmacı çözümleyememişti. Bu konuda araştırmalar yapan Toscana üniversitesi, antik Etrüsk mezarlarındaki iskeletlerden DNA örnekleri alarak inceledi. Dünyadaki çeşitli ırklarla karşılaştırdı. Etrüskler'in DNA'sı Türklerinki ile yüzde 97 uyumlu çıktı. Yüzyıllardır Türkler için 'Barbar' diyen, hatta "Eyvah Türkler geliyor," sloganını ilk kez telaffuz eden İtalyanlar, bu araştırmanın sonucu karşısında büyük bir şok yaşadılar. İtalyan bilim çevrelerinde bu konu büyük tartışmalara yol açarken, sanat tarihçisi ve etnolog Haluk Tarcan da dil bilimi ve arkeolojik kanıtları ortaya koyarak İtalyanların atalarının Türkler olduğunu iddia etti. ün Türkler olarak bilinen Etrüsklerin, yaptığı araştırmalar sonucunda 'İtalyanların atası' olduğunu ispatladığını iddia eden Tarcan, bu konuda bir de kitap yayımladı. Kökenindeki ün Türk Kültürünü Bilmeyen Avrupa Birliği adlı kitapta, İtalya'daki arkeolojik kazılarda ortaya çıkan yazıların Türkçe olduğu ileri sürülüyor. Yani Türkçe konuşup yazan Etrüskler'in DNA yapısından sonra, diliyle ve yazılarıyla da Türk oldukları iddia ediliyor. 

üEYREK ASIRLIK ARAşTIRMA 
Fransa'daki Centre National de la Recherche Scientifique (Bilimsel Ulusal Araştırma Merkezi) ile Sorbonne üniversitesi'nde araştırmalar yapan Tarcan, 1962'den, yani neredeyse çeyrek asırdan beri ün Türkler'le ilgili araştırmalar yapıyor. Tarcan, Etrüskler'le ilgili olarak Kazak araştırmacı Kazım Mirşan'ın eserlerinden de faydalandı. Mirşan'ın 42 eserini okuyan ve yazılanlarla arkeolojik kazılarda ortaya çıkanları karşılaştıran Tarcan, "Eğer Orta Asya'da konuşulan Türkçe'yi bilmezseniz Etrüsk dilini çözemezsiniz. Orada tam 39 farklı lehçe var. Avrupalı araştırmacılar bu nedenle yıllarca Etrüsk yazılarını okuyamadılar. üünkü Latin harfleri gibi okumaya kalktılar. Biz bulunan yazılı eserleri çözümledik. Türkçe karşılıklarını bulduk," diyor.
İki toplum arasındaki kültürel benzerlikler 

* Türkler yaptıkları forumla bir bey seçip ölülerini yakarlar. Ruh tanrıya atılır, gönderilir. Ruh tanrıya gidecek ölümsüzlüğe kavuşacaktır. Sonra yeryüzüne yeniden gelecektir. ülümsüzlük Türkler'de mevcuttur.

* ülüler ilk kez İtalya'da Etrüskler döneminde yakılmaya başlandı. Bu da Türklerin ateş kültünde önemli yer tutar.

* Villa Nova'da bulunan bir seramikte 'at-ata', 'Qağan' (Kağan) sözcüklerine rastlanıldı.

* Etrüskler, Roma uygarlığının temelini attılar. Bugün bile kullanılan şehir kanalizasyon sistemini kurdular.

* Etrüskler'in de destanlarında dişi bozkurt R. Asena var. Türklerin Orta Asya'dan çıkış efsanesinde de 'kurt' vardır.

* Roma Vulci mezarlığında bulunan yazıtlara göre Roma hukuku Etrüskler'e dayanıyor.

* Roma'daki 'forum' da ün-Türkler'deki gibidir. Türkler kendilerinin Tanrı'dan geldiklerini kabul ederler. Aralarından bir 'buğ' seçerek bu forumları düzenlerler. Romalılar da bunu devam ettirdiler. 

Alfabeleri Türk 

Kitabı şu an İngilizce'ye çevirilen Haluk Tarcan, kitabın Fransızca'ya da çevrilmesi için bilim çevrelerinden istek geldiğini belirtiyor. Tarcan, Etrüskleri şöyle anlatıyor: "Etrüskler üstün bir kültüre sahipti. Artık kendisine Etrüsk diyenler Türk köklerine sahip olduklarından emin olabilir. 1780'de Etrüskler ilk kez keşfedildiğinde Avrupa bilim çevreleri 'Kültürümüzün kökenini bulduk,' diye bayram etti. Ancak bu dili okuyamadılar. Türkçe'yi ise akıllarına getirmediler. üünkü onlara göre 'barbar' olan bir ırkın devamı olmaları imkansızdı." Etrüsklerin dilinde yer alan Oququ-Pult okuma işaretleri bir 'dizi'yi, yani alfabeyi gösteriyor. Etrüskler'de Mü 700 yılına ait fildişinden yapılmış bir yazı tahtasının üst kenarında Marsiliana denilen Oququ-Pult var. Bu bir damga yazısı. Sağdan sola yazılıp, okunuyor. Avrupalılar bu şekilleri Latin alfabesiyle A-B-C gibi okumuşlardır. Halbuki ün Türkçe'de harf yoktur 'damga' vardır. Her damga ayrı bir kavramı ifade eder. Avrupalılar bu yazıyı okuyamadığı için 'ölü bir kültüre ait' olduğunu söylediler ve konuyu kapattılar. Tarcan, Marsiliana yazı tahtasını örnek göstererek "Latin alfabesi aslında Türkçe'dir, yani Etrüsk alfabesidir," diyor. 

*Roma hukuku Etrüsklerden* 

Roma Vulci mezarlığında bulunan bir lahitte Roma hukukuna temel olan bilgiler yer alıyor. Bir başka duvar resminde de Roma'daki demokrasinin varlığı anlatılıyor. Haluk Tarcan, Türkler'deki meclis ve karar verme organlarının bu levhalarda da bulunduğunu dile getiriyor. Mecliste reisin yanında karısının olmasını da önemli bir işaret sayıyor.
03 Haziran 2007 tarihli Hürriyet gazetesinin verdiği bir haber de bu konuya değinmektedir:
*Yaşar Anter*'in haberi 

Türkiye eski güzeli Günseli Başar?ın girişimleriyle, Türk Tarih Kurumu (TTK) tarafından Marmara Koleji?nde düzenlenen, 2 gün sürecek sempozyuma 30?a yakın Türk, İtalyan, Rus ve Amerikalı bilim adamı katıldı. 
Sempozyumun açılış konuşmasını yapan TTK Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu, "Kazı çalışmalarında tarihçilerin ortaya çıkardıkları bulgular ile yine DNA testlerinden elde edilen bulgular, İtalyanlar?ın ataları olarak bilinen ve Roma tarihinde önemli bir yer tutan Etrüskler?in yüzde 97 ihtimalle Türk olduğunu ve Anadolu?dan yaklaşık 2 bin 500 yıl önce İtalya?ya göç ettiklerini ortaya koyuyor" dedi. 


*Kurdun Emzirdiği üocuk*

BATI ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

KURDUN EMZİRDİĞİ üOCUK 

DüNYADA KURDUN EMZİRDİĞİ üOCUK İLE İLGİLİ İKİ TANE EFSANE VARDIR... BUNLARDAN BİRİ üin tarihlerine de geçmiş olan TUKYU DESTANI, DİĞERİ DE ROMA'YI KURAN ROMUS-ROMüLüS EFSANESİDİR!.. 
Biz deriz ki, bunların ikisi de TüRKLER'le ilgilidir!.. 

Aslında Batılı bilim adamları da bizimle aynı fikirdedir. Christopher Hampton şöyle der: 

"Tarihçilerin yaptığı tahrifat yüzünden Roma Tarihi yüzyıllar boyunca, yanlış bilinmiş, yanlış tanınmıştır." 

Fransız Etrüskolog Alain Hus ise aynı gerçeği şöyle dile getirir: 

"ETRüSKLER'in epopeleri, efsaneleri, gelenekleri Romalı tarihçiler tarafından Romalılara mal edilmiştir."(11) 

Kendi de bir ETRüSK olan VİRGİL'in "ENEİD"inde, İtalya'nın doğusuna yerleşmiş olan ETRüSKLER ile, batısına yerleşmiş olan TRUVALILAR savaşır. ETRüSKLER'in kralı TARKHON'dur. Bu adın bizim Orta Asyalı TARKAN adına olan yakınlığı dikkat çekicidir. 

TİTUS-LİVİUS ve PLUTARK'a göre Roma'yı, KURDUN EMZİRDİĞİ ikiz kardeşler Romus ve ROMüLüS'ten ikincisi kurmuştur. Ama gene bu yazarlara ve VİRGİL'e göre ROMüLüS, TROYALILAR'IN TORUNUDUR. Yani Roma'yı kuran kişi ANADOLU kökenli bir ETRüSK'tür, TİRHEN'dir, (TROYAN) 

Bu iki antik yazar yalnız değildir. Bizim tarihçilerimiz konuya ilgisiz kalırken, pek çok batılı yazar aynı gerçeği değişik şekillerde ifade ederler. 

Alain Hus: 

"ROMA BAşLANGIüTA BİR ETRüSK şEHRİ İDİ!..YüZYILDAN FAZLA BİR ZAMAN İüİNDE DE BUNDAN BAşKA BİR şEY DEĞİLDİ!.."(12) 

diyor. Raymond Bloch ise: 

"ETRüSKLER'İN ROMA'SI, GüNEY ETRURİA'DAKİ DİĞER ETRüSK şEHİRLERİNDEN FARKSIZ İDİ," (13) 

demekte.. üte yandan H.H.Scullard: 

"ROMA BİR ETRüSK şEHRİ SAYILABİLİR," (14) 

diyor. Nihayet Christopher Hampton sözü bağlıyor: 

"ASLINDA 250 YILLIK İLK DüNEMDE ROMA BİR ETRüSK şEHRİ İDİ!.." (15) 

Bütün bunlardan, TRUVA'dan İtalya'ya göç edenlerin, ETRüSKLER ile aynı ırktan olduğu sonucu çıkar. 

Eski tarihçiler de, bugünkü etrüskologlar da Roma'nın "ETRUSCO RİTU", yani ETRüSK TüRESİ'ne göre kurulmuş olduğunu itiraf etmek zorunda kalmışlardır. (Kuruluş tarihi M.ü.753, 21 Nisan'dır. Yani eski Türk Bahar Bayramı... şimdi Kürt ayırımcıların sahip çıkmaya çalıştıkları Nevruz) 

ROMüLüS, Roma'nın kuruluşunda kendisine yardımcı olanlara QUİRİS= KURUCULAR adını verdi, ve şehrin mütena bir semtinde onlara bir yer tahsis etti. Bu yere TUSCUS VICTUS denildi. Yani ETRüSK BüLGESİ... 

ETRüSK kralları M.ü.753-509 yılına kadar, yani 244 yıl Roma'da hüküm sürmüşlerdir. Bu kralların adları sonradan Latinler tarafından deforme edilmiş, sonlarına "US" takısı, bir de Latince ad eklenmiştir. Ayrıca Avrupalı tarihçiler, Roma hükümdarları arasında hangisi sönük, sevimsiz kral ise ETRüSK saymışlar; hangi kral başarılı ise ona da Latin ve Sabin demişlerdir. 

Roma krallarının adlarını aslına uygun, ve "S"leri atarak yazarsak, sırası ile şu isimleri elde ederiz: 

RUMULU(S), NUMA, TULLU(S), ANKU(S), TARKHUİN(US) (bundan daha TüRKüE bir ad olabilir mi: TARKAN!..), 2. TULLU(İUS), 2. TARKHAN... 

2. TARKAN'ın bir komplo ile M.ü.509'da sürgüne gönderilmesiyle Roma'da Latinlerin devri başlamıştır. Tarihçi Attilio Gaudio bu konuda şöyle der: 

"509'da Grekler tarafından desteklenen nasyonalist Latin ayaklanması, ETRüSKLER'e Roma'yı kaybettirdi!.." 

O tarihe kadar Romalılar ETRüSKüE yazmış, ETRüSKüE okumuşlardı... Roma tapınaklarında ETRüSK DİNİ hakim olmuştu... ETRüSK MüZİĞİ Romalıların kulağını şenlendirmiş, onlara bugünkü müzik zevkini vermişti... AT YARIşLARI Romalılara ETRüSKLER'den miras kalmıştı... Yazar Aldo Massa'ya göre ETRüSK MİLLETİNDEN HAYATİYET FIşKIRIYORDU!.. 

Bugün ROMA KURDU olarak sergilenen antik heykel, hiç te Roma kurdu değildir. Romalılar tarafından savaş ganimeti olarak bir ETRüSK şehrinden alınıp getirilmiştir... Heykeli yapan ETRüSK heykeltraşın adı bile bilinmektedir!.. 

TUKYU EFSANESİ'ne göre bu halk önceleri BATI DENİZİ'nin veya HAZAR DENİZİ'nin BATI kenarlarında oturuyorlardı. (Bu yerin DOĞU ANADOLU olduğu ve ERGANİ'ye yakınlığı ortadadır.) Komşu bir kavim bunları yendi ve halkın tümünü yok etti. Yalnız kolunu bacağını yitirmiş bir tek delikanlı nasılsa sağ kaldı... Genci bulan bir kurt onu yiyeceğine besledi, iyileştirdi ve ondan gebe kaldı. Bir mağaraya yerleştiler. Kurt orada on tane oğlan doğurdu... Bunlardan ASENE şANE hepsinin lideri oldu. Kurdun iyiliğini unutmamak için de çadırın önüne KURT BAşLI bir bayrak dikti. 

HUN EFSANESİ'nde ise HİYANG-HU hükümdarı iki güzel kızını TANRI'ya sunmaya karar verir. Kızlarını kapattığı kulenin önüne bir kurt gelir ve bunu işaret sayan küçük kız kurttan hamile kalır. üocuklar doğurur. HüVEY-HüLER (DOKUZ OĞUZLAR) bu çocukların soyundan gelir. 

ERGENEKON DESTANI'ndaki dağ bize göre ERGANİ yakınlarındaki MADEN DAĞI'dır. Demircinin erittiği dağdan önlerine düşen BüRTEüİNE'nin (BOZKURT)yardımı ile kurtulurlar. (16) 

Dünyada KURT efsaneleri olan, kurdu atası bilen ve kurdu bayrak yapan bir tek millet vardır: TüRKLER!.. 

Latinlerin Roma şehrinin kuruluşu ile ilgili efsaneleri, TüRK kökenli ETRüSKLER'den alınma bir efsanedir!.. 

Bu kurdun altına sonradan Romus ve Romülüs'ün heykelleri eklenmişti. Bugün ikisi de kaldırılmıştır, dişi kurt heykeli tek başına şergilenmektedir. 

Bugünün YAKUT TüRKLERİ, milli destanlarının birinde şöyle bir olaydan söz ederler: Büyük yararlıklar göstermiş olan bir kahramanı mükafatlandırmak için bir TANRIüA KURT, ona emsin diye sağ memesini uzatır... Aynı olay 2500 yıl önce ETRüSKLER tarafından aynaların arkasına resmedilmiştir! 

(11) - "Gli Etruschi, popolo segreto" (çeviri) 1959, sf. 137 
(12) - "Gli Etruschi, Popolo Segreto", sf.149 

(13) - Origins of Rome, Milano 1961, sf.17 

(14) - "Prelydiens, Hittites, Acheens", Paris, 1958 

(15) - The Etruscans and The Survival of Etruria 

(16) - Gökalp Ziya, TüRK Töresi, Toker Yayınları, İstanbul, 1990, [7]



Rıza üZüELİK

----------

